# Wireless



## Fierros (Mar 30, 2006)

Hola buenas tardes dias o noches como sean.. ja .. quisiera saber si se podria armar una red de wireless por medio de una placa de red comun (obvio sin tener la placa de wireless exclusiva) o por puerto com o paralelo o USB mas combeniente... bueno.. quisiera saber eso solo nomas.. ah casi me olvidama si alguien podria ayudarme en esto y como armar un MULTI USB.. osea que de 1 macho usb salgan que se yo... unos ... 5 o X cantidad de usb hembras.. si alguien me podria ayudar con eso se los agradeceria a todos ... los que no ayudan y lo que si.. pero = muchas gracias por su atensión.. 
saludos


----------



## mastertronico (Abr 1, 2006)

eso de multi USB ya esta en las tiendas,no te compliques la vida
chau


----------



## Fierros (Abr 4, 2006)

pero quisiera armarlo yo.. no complicarme la vida.. me gustaria armarlo yo.. no comprarlo para gastar menos tiempo.. quiero hacer algo   entendes?


----------



## psicodelico (Jul 15, 2006)

mhhhh Yo en tu lugar me olvido del USB, ya te dijeron es un hub y se compra en las tiendas del ramo....
Lo otro; si hay algo en la red dando vuelta, hasta Yo ando experimentando algo con esto, aunque no he tenido el 100% de exito, el culpable, el Windows XP, que no quiere largar el puerto infrarojo, para que se pueda hacer con el lo que te entre en gana.
Los demás WinGate, y el Linux, funkan...
mira lo que hay en:
_(información en castellano para saber de que se trata)_
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/RONJA

_este funka por RS232 o puerto IR, facil de armar y echar a funcionar..._
http://linas.org/mirrors/atrey.karlin.mff.cuni.cz/2002.01.03/~clock/twibright/ronja/spec.html

_Ésto es esoterismo puro para mí, no parece nada facil de montar._
http://ronja.twibright.com/


----------



## Fierros (Jul 16, 2006)

Ok Muchas gracias...
vere que hay en las webs


----------



## Fierros (Jul 17, 2006)

la verdad no me sirvio mucho.. pero lo que yo estoy tratando de hacer es algo asi como una tarjeta de red wireless que , conectando una parabola a la misma placa de red coMUN (que no sea wireless) o al usb o a algo para que se conecte a la red inalambrica
a eso me referia..


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 18, 2006)

existe un "adaptador" que te pasa de ethernet a wireless de la casa buffalo


----------



## Fierros (Jul 18, 2006)

y no sabrias donde conseguirlo aca por buenos aires capital??? me gustaria mucho tener uno... 
porque aca en mi zona tengo varias redes.. 

y el costo masomenos..
gracias..
salu2


----------

